# Enter The Arena - A gladiator themed, strategy card game!



## RithTheAwakener (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi everybody!

Should you not know me, my name is Jonathan, and I've been lurking ENWorld for nearly 8 years now. I've been playing games since I was 3 years old (a good 24 years ago), and playing D&D (and other P&P RPGs) for 14 years. I have decided to start a career for myself creating that which I am most passionate about: Card games, board games, role-playing games. As such, a friend and I just founded our own company; Promethean Games Inc. In addition, we just launched a brand new Kickstarter campaign for our first project titled *Enter The Arena*. It is a card game that favors strategic play and analyzing your opponents in order to obtain total victory in the gladiatorial ring. 

Below is a video demonstration the basics of gameplay.
[video=youtube_share;vWh2t7vFLIc]http://youtu.be/vWh2t7vFLIc[/video]

There is quite a lot more info here, at our Kickstarter campaign!
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/prometheangames/enter-the-arena

It would mean the world to me if you watched our gameplay video or checked out our Kickstarter page. If you love, hate, or are just unimpressed with *Enter The Arena*, I still thank you for taking the time to check it out.

In addition, we are currently designing six new board games (three of which are nearly complete,) two new Adventure Paths for Pathfinder/3.5E (levels 1-20), and a variety of gaming accessories.

Thank you again,
Jonathan


----------

